# P Nuts Holy Grail Gun Buy



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

Tuesday on GB I finished an auction where I bought what some P Nuts call the Holy Grail of the Ruger P series guns. The P89M was especially made for the Chicago Police Force and there were a total of 55 made and of the blued version there is supposed to have been only 10 made. Talked to the seller. He told me that in Mo., where I bought the gun from, he bought at an estate sale and the auctioneer had to have an FFL to sell the guns at this estate sale. The man who owned the Rock Island Auction Services held the FFL license and knew of all these numbers about the P89M. He also said that he knew of 3 other blued P89M's in circulation but the other P89M's that were blued were in private collections. I want to do some more checking to verify this info. It cost me a pretty penny but I was locked in on it. I will get it sometime next week and pick up next weekend.

https://www.gunbroker.com/item/809340681#carousel-modal-view-item


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I will keep checking here and rugerpistolforum to see how this new P89M goes for you. That P89M looks amazing. We heard years ago from my uncle about these Chicago P89's and he always collected the "P" series handguns. When he passed his current wife sold them all off at a estate auction as a group and non of the family had access to the collection. CONGRATULATIONS on the find and I will try and follow up on any reports.


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

As I do deeper research on these guns I have found more info about them. Ruger issued an unknown amount of them to the Chicago Police and they were their duty pistol. They had multiple rounds shot thru them considering in the field and qualifying and practice shooting. Most of those are still owned by the officer they were assigned to. The 55 that I mentioned before are the only 55 of them that were made to be sold to the public. 45 of them were the stainless design and the other 10 blued. The one I have is one of the blued P89M's.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Post up some pictures?


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

If all goes as planned I will pick this gun up this coming weekend.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You da man!


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

Just in case, I am in the market for a P94DAO 9mm a P944DAO .40 caliber and a P91DAO. Not interested in the polymer P95DAO and the P97DAO.


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

WOW! That has to be the most expensive P89 sold anywhere, at any time, on planet Earth. Enjoy!


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

There was a battle getting FFL license info in a timely manner but gun is shipped and now to be here 05/06. Which means I will not pick up till Sunday 05/12. My FFL is out of town and open hours conflict with my working hours but they are open 7 days a week.


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

Got it home yesterday. Is in like new condition.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Holly crap Batman! Seriously rugerron that is the one my uncle searched and searched for and only had pictures from his Chicago Detective friend. They always spoke of that one and I for awhile thought they were nuts "P-Nuts". Congratulations!


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Looks like it is good condition too!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

rugerron said:


> Got it home yesterday. Is in like new condition.


Looks good man! Congratulations!


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

Was going to go shoot it tomorrow along with a couple of my other recent finds but the range I go to is public shooting on Sunday and members only on Monday, my 2 days off, but Mother's Day got in the mix and they will be closed on Sunday. Going next Sunday instead.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

The range times are skewed this weekend here too! I will keep checking periodically for the range reports but have to decided to get more shooting and range time in. Not going to be checking forums as much as I used to. Good luck with the testing of those new firearms, I love the P89M you have there and I am interested on what you think of the Security 9 compact after testing it out. Be safe and enjoy!


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

I will be shooting about 3-4 guns that day and all 9mm. I will be taking about 600-700 rounds with me.


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

Right now there is a P89P listed at Armslist by a guy in the St. Pete/Tampa area that is offering it up for trade but I did email about a price. He says there are only 2 in existance and were developed for the Chicago police but the police ordered Glock instead and that is why the very low count of what is out there.


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

So, update. I did buy the P89P from the guy in Florida. He has the money and the gun should be shipped to my FFL either today or tomorrow.


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

Just got the call that the P89P is at my FFL. Gonna try to close early and get tonight or have to wait till the weekend.​


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

Here they are together


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

Well, you guessed it, they are both up for sale now at GB under Ruger, other and 9mm. They are being sold as a pair.


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

They are now for sale at GB at this link

https://www.gunbroker.com/item/823140532


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

Individual pics


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

Ok, the 2 guns are no longer listed. They each can be bought for the right price if you contact me. Thank you.


----------

